# Wintering in Spain Nov 2014 - March 2015



## Mamabear1625 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all, we are Canadian couple, early 60's, semi-retired, thinking of wintering in Spain November 2014 to March 2015.
Need advice on best area in Costa del Sol, we are going to Benalmadena this December for ten days, and will have a good look around. We will rent a car for that trip, to do some good nosing around up and down the coast.
However, our criteria for the future winter sojurn is that we don't want to have a car, so must be in a walkable neighbourhood as that's what we are used to (live in a condo in downtown Vancouver); we are fine using public transit so buses and trains are no problem for us. We are very active, like to walk, and enjoy going to restaurants, bars, etc. Not into shopping, also want to be close to train stations or airports so we can take long weekends in Europe.
We would like to pay between 300 and 600 euros per month, is that realistic? Don't care too much about the apartment, as long as it has separate bedroom, but would like a pool and decent outdoor space, that's most important to us.
What do you think, are we dreaming in technicolor or is this doable on the Costa del Sol?
Thanks for the feedback in advance


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

The answer you are looking for:- You are not looking for work, you appear happy enough with decent accommodation, you want to see some of other places in Europe - you'll have little or no problems go for it.

A few Musts:- If you are staying in Spain for longer than 90 days you will have to register as a non national; this applies even if you are from the European Union. You will need to show you have private health insurance to cover any medical eventuality. You will have to open a Spanish bank account and prove you have income which will support you. [Please accept this paragraph like many accept the written credits at the end of a movie].

Finding Accommodation to Rent:- No problem, it is a renters' market in coastal Spain and will remain so for years to come. I would advise you rent privately as it is cheaper and no 'finders' fees, administration costs etc are involved. It is easier than you think as you will see in your forthcoming visit.

Why confine yourself to Costa del Sol? There are some other Costas also and some with cheaper and probably better accommodation. I recommend you spend no more than six weeks in any one location. Going rate for a 2 bedroom low rise apartment:- €500 per month + electricity costs.

Enjoy yourselves while in Spain.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Mamabear1625 said:


> Hi all, we are Canadian couple, early 60's, semi-retired, thinking of wintering in Spain November 2014 to March 2015.


The first thing you need to do is get a visa sorted out.

Canada is part of the Schengen Convention area which allows you to spend up to 90 days (3 months) in any 6 month period within all the countries that form the Schengen area without the need of a visa. 

However, if you plan to stay longer than 3 months you will need to obtain a visa to do so. More information here:

SPAIN: Entry, Residence and Work Requirements



Mamabear1625 said:


> We would like to pay between 300 and 600 euros per month, is that realistic? Don't care too much about the apartment, as long as it has separate bedroom, but would like a pool and decent outdoor space, that's most important to us.


€300-600 a month seems realistic but it depends on what it includes. Is this just for monthly rent or is it total budget for the month? You can find 1 bed apartments in most spanish coastal towns for about €250-300 a month rent but you'd need to add in utility costs and food as well. I'd say €5-600 a month for a couple including rent is about the minimum you'd get away with.

It's certainly doable. You just need to do your research on areas you'd like to be in.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Take a peek at Nerja and surrounding regions.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

There are plenty properties to rent, but costs vary hugely. For some parts of the CdS like Marbella , you would realistically start at 600€\ month for rent only of a half decent one bed centrally located to avoid needing a car.

Many apartment blocks have communal unheated swimming pools but they will be closed and too cold over the winter months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Why not consider Málaga city itself? There will be a lot more going on than in the resorts where many establishments close down over the winter. Get past the tower blocks on the outskirts and you'll finds a lovely old city with great public transport, bars and restaurants, museums, art galleries etc. 

Here's a website where you can refine your search for rented accommodation to suit your needs.

alquiler Pisos Málaga | Fotocasa.es


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Why not consider Málaga city itself? There will be a lot more going on than in the resorts where many establishments close down over the winter. Get past the tower blocks on the outskirts and you'll finds a lovely old city with great public transport, bars and restaurants, museums, art galleries etc.
> 
> Here's a website where you can refine your search for rented accommodation to suit your needs.
> 
> alquiler Pisos Málaga | Fotocasa.es


That's good advice. Use Malaga as a base as places like Ronda, Estepona and Marbella are easily accessible for days out via public transport. Estepona is a small, sleepy, very Spanish seaside town with a stunning casco antiguo which has been given a really good 'make-over' by the newish team in the Town Hall.
Marbella is worth a visit. It too has a charming old town and if you like to see the rich and wannabes at play, Puerto Banus is a 'must'.
Ronda is an ancient town high in the Sierra with many traces of its Arab past.
I don't know about rentals in Malaga but as Brocher says the Marbella/Estepona area tends to be expensive, especially for short-term rentals.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Benalmadena Pueblo would be my choice, a lovely friendly little place with everything that you would need. It has a good bus service down to Benalmadena Costa, where you could go for beach walks. I reckon that it would be at the top end of your budget, but as with everything, you get what you pay for.

Good luck.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are travelling all that way, you'll want to see Spain. You'll find immigrants of all nationalities in every corner of Spain but in some places more than others.

Seaside towns from Malaga down to Marbella such as Benalmadena, Torremolinos, Fuengirola, Mijas and Calahonda have some very pleasant areas but they are heaviliy British-immigrant populated. Calahonda is a manufactured 'new town', like Puerto Banus although considered as more down market.  Accommodation in these places will be cheaper than the Marbella area where as Brocher says rents are still fairly high but maybe slightly more than Malaga.

I don't hold the view that these places, like Benidorm and Alicante, aren't the 'real' Spain. They are as Spanish as Skegness or Blsackpool are British, just a different aspect of Spain and well worth a visit,especially to compare and contrast with places like Estepona or if you venture further, los pueblos blancos, in one of which dewlls Alcalaina.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> If you are travelling all that way, you'll want to see Spain. You'll find immigrants of all nationalities in every corner of Spain but in some places more than others.
> 
> Seaside towns from Malaga down to Marbella such as Benalmadena, Torremolinos, Fuengirola, Mijas and Calahonda have some very pleasant areas but they are heaviliy British-immigrant populated. Calahonda is a manufactured 'new town', like Puerto Banus although considered as more down market. Accommodation in these places will be cheaper than the Marbella area where as Brocher says rents are still fairly high but maybe slightly more than Malaga.
> 
> I don't hold the view that these places, like Benidorm and Alicante, aren't the 'real' Spain. They are as Spanish as Skegness or Blsackpool are British, just a different aspect of Spain and well worth a visit,especially to compare and contrast with places like Estepona or if you venture further, los pueblos blancos, in one of which dewlls Alcalaina.


I agree with all of this but would just add the following:- 

If you are not going to have a car you would be well advised to rent beach front (or as near as you can get), the buses are plentiful, the shops are just across the coast road, the beach walks are superb, I know the area from Cabopino to La Cala very well and that is what I would do.

Other than that a slightly inland village would be good.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crookesey said:


> I agree with all of this but would just add the following:-
> 
> If you are not going to have a car you would be well advised to rent beach front (or as near as you can get), the buses are plentiful, the shops are just across the coast road, the beach walks are superb, I know the area from Cabopino to La Cala very well and that is what I would do.
> 
> Other than that a slightly inland village would be good.


I don't really know that area, have visited a friend who has an piso in Benalmadena a couple of times .His flat is small but is high up on the edge of the town and the views over the bay are stunning.

I guess it has something for everyone but e prefer a smaller, quieter place to live permanently, although we don't like to be too far from all amenities.

Public transport from 'main' points to other 'main' points is good but I don't know about buses to and from the inland villages and urbs.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Spanish property, property for sale in Spain, Spanish properties to buy, Spain real estate not a bad place to start looking. If your going mobile, month here and there then http://www.alpharooms.com/ If you like Spain and want a year round summer look at the Canaria Islands, off the African coast, Spanish and warm 24/7/365


----------



## Mamabear1625 (Sep 1, 2013)

First off, I am overwhelmed by the great responses. Thanks so much! Its interesting, hearing the different points of view.
As a note, we have booked into Benaldamena Pueblo, at a b & b for ten days in December over the Xmas period, so we will be checking out that area for sure! We will also rent a car but maybe only some days so will take day trips up and down the coast. 
Thanks for tip about Nerja, the only thing I was wondering about there, is that on the google map it doesn't look like there are many transportation links.......please correct me! How far is it from Malaga? Trains or busses?
Also, wondering about how steep the Pueblo is...........some notes the costa area is better if you don't want hills?
I notice from the looks of the weather that most pools won't be heated or swimmable in the winter months, too bad; as Canadians we do tend to be reasonably hearty, but maybe not that brave! How about the Med? Is there an undertow? .
To the reader who mentioned private rentals -- how do I find these? Are you talking about sites like Think Spain where you deal directly with the owner?
Hopefully these questions aren't too silly or obvious?

I look forward to your replies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a good and inexpensive bus service from Malaga to Nerja, its about 90 minutes cos the bus makes frequent stops. But its a good road between the two - we winter there and love the music scene. Benalmadena Pueblo isnt particularly hilly itself (well maybe a bit in parts), but its at the top of a very big/steep hill, with the costa at the bottom. Most swimming pools arent really "swimmable" in the winter months - nor is the sea. Some hardy folk may take a dip, but its not for everyone. The weather can be cold, wet and windy in the winter - its nice when the sun comes out, but once it goes down at night its cold!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Make sure you fit in a trip to Ronda. I have been there twice now it is a lovely place.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Mamabear1625 said:


> First off, I am overwhelmed by the great responses. Thanks so much! Its interesting, hearing the different points of view.
> As a note, we have booked into Benaldamena Pueblo, at a b & b for ten days in December over the Xmas period, so we will be checking out that area for sure! We will also rent a car but maybe only some days so will take day trips up and down the coast.
> Thanks for tip about Nerja, the only thing I was wondering about there, is that on the google map it doesn't look like there are many transportation links.......please correct me! How far is it from Malaga? Trains or busses?
> Also, wondering about how steep the Pueblo is...........some notes the costa area is better if you don't want hills?
> ...


----------



## church (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Canadian couple that's sounds good me and my husband are going to do the same as you going to rent first for 6weeks and travel around we have just retired and are 68 we hope to retire in Spain but am looking first when the sale of pour house goes through we are going to look at recote vally is there eny body live there or who can recommend where to look good luck to you booth marian


----------

